# Pc geht immer aus!!



## Anonymous (25 Juni 2005)

hi , hab probs mit meinem pc , immer beim booten geht er nach 10 - 15 sec. aus. ich denke das ist die Abschaltung meines asus boardes die den rechner schützt durch abschaltung. ich habe den lüfter runtergemacht ,gereinigt aber keine besserung . hab dann den ganzen rechner entstaubt und kontrolliert ob alle lüfter laufen ,geht aber trotzdem nicht .nach mehrmaligen booten ist der prozessorlüfter richtig heiss obwohl er schnell läuft. hab den Prozessor auch runtergemacht neue wärmeleitpaste rangemacht bringt aber auch nix .wo wird da die temperatur abgenommen für die CPU ? 
hat noch jemand einen tip ??

Greetz Daniel 

( an dem laptop an dem ich schreibe geht die linke shift taste nicht daher fast alles klein )


----------



## edi (25 Juni 2005)

Hallo,

tausch doch mal auf Verdacht das Netzteil.......


----------



## Anonymous (26 Juni 2005)

hab  leider keins , passiert was ,wenn ich ich die cpu rausmache und dann boote ? wenn da das selbe fehlerbild ist könnte doch die cpu sein , wäre mir lieber da könnte ich mal ein bisschen aufrüsten !

greetz daniel


----------



## Torsten_G (26 Juni 2005)

Könnte auch ein Virus sein, sowas hatte ich schonmal. Da dauerte es allerdings etwas länger, bis die Kiste ausging.

Wenn Du die Möglichkeit hast, bau mal die Festplatte in einen anderen Rechner ein, und lass einen Virencheck drüberlaufen. 

Grüße

Torsten


----------



## Anonymous (26 Juni 2005)

hi ,der rechner bootet schon gar nicht, die spannungen die an der festplatte anliegen scheinen ok zu ,also scheidet netzteil aus, ich tippe auf cpu oder mainboard , wer weiss wie man sowas prüfen kann ?

greetz daniel


----------



## Markus (26 Juni 2005)

nur weil die spannungen an der festplatte ok sind muss das netzteil noch lange nicht io sein...

- fehler tritt vieleicht erst später auf
- das mainboard wird mit zusätzlichen signalen und spannungen versorgt


----------



## Zottel (27 Juni 2005)

So, jetzt kommt ne Menge Zeug für ne qulifizierte Antwort:
1. Verdacht auf Virus wäre: Festplatte ab, das BIOS findet nix zum Booten. Dieser Zustand muß "ewig" andauern. Der Rechner darf nicht ausschalten oder neu starten. Gehst du ins BIOS-Setup, so kannst du ausprobieren, ob CPU, Speicher, Tastatur, Mainbord-Chips Graphikkarte und Netzteil funktionieren: All diese Komponenten müssen funktionieren, damit du die Menüpunkte nutzen kannst. Hin- und Herspringen, auch ohne Änderungen, zeigt dir, daß die Kiste noch "lebt".  Oder versuch mal, von einer Linux-Life-CD wie Knoppix zu booten. Oder von irgendeiner CD.

2. Verdacht auf Übertemperatur: Wenn BIOS und Mainbord Übertemperatur-Abschaltung haben, kannst du im BIOS-Setup festlegen, was passiert und bei welcher Temperatur. 

3. CPU ausbauen und booten: Das kannst du gefahrlos tun, nur du wirst nichts sehen. Ohne CPU gibt's kein Bild und keinen Ton.

4. Wärmeleitpaste: Neue Wärmeleitpaste bringt sicher nichts. Sie verschleißt nicht. Aber zuviel ist gefährlich.   Wärmeleitpaste soll nur die Unebenheiten der Oberfläche ausgleichen und darf nur dünn aufgetragen werden, so daß die erhabenen Stellen der Oberflächen *direkten* Kontakt behalten.

5. Wärmeleitpaste die zweite: Bei modernen CPU/Kühlkörper- Kombinationen werden häufig wärmeleitende "Pads" eingestzt. Diese bestehen aus einem Material, daß bei Erwärwung zähflüssig wird und so selbst für eine möglichst geringe Schichtdicke sorgt. Diese Teile müssen nach Demontage des Kühlkörpers vollständig entfernt und durch neue ersetzt werden.

6. Temperaturmessung: Geschieht bei modernen CPUs durch eine im CPU-Chip integrierte Diode, deren Durchlaßspannung gemessen wird. Älter Ausführungen mit NTCs in der Nähe der CPU kannst du sowieso vergesse, das hat nie richtig funktioniert.

7. Netzteil: Der Fehler müßte ja thermisch sein, wenn es die 15 Sekunden läuft. Du kannst versuchen, Kältespray reinzublasen und schauen, ob es dann länger dauert.


----------



## Anonymous (28 Juni 2005)

Hi leute 

Bin der sache nun auch näher auf den grund gekommen ,mein lüfter der graka hat blockiert wahrscheinlich hat deswegen das board abgeschaltet, beim reinigen des cpu lüfters und beim einschalten ohne cpu-lüfters (ging ca 2 sec bis ichs bemerkt habe ) ist vermutlich die cpu durchgebrannt .
dies ist nun der folgefehler ,denn jetzt bootet nix mehr. nun muss ich mein kumpel motivieren mir seine cpu auszuleihen und das mit einer anderen graka zu testen .

greetz daniel


----------



## Anonymous (2 Juli 2005)

hi leute, nach langem hin und her und einer 2. verheizten cpu ,weiss ich nun sicher dass mein board und meine cpu und die von meinem kumpel defekt sind. jetzt brauche ich ein neues board und ne cpu sollte nicht zu teuer sein ,da ich vorgestern erst eine radeon gekauft habe .
weiss jemand was gutes ?

Greetz daniel


----------



## Zottel (2 Juli 2005)

Sorry, deiner "Erkentnis"


> Bin der sache nun auch näher auf den grund gekommen ,mein lüfter der graka hat blockiert wahrscheinlich hat deswegen das board abgeschaltet...


stehe ich sehr skeptisch gegenüber.

Ohne dir zu nahe treten zu wollen: Du solltest midestens Mainboard und CPU, am besten den Rechner, als vormontierte Einheit kaufen.
[/quote]


----------



## Anonymous (2 Juli 2005)

Hi , nun isses klar , das mainboard hat nen schuss weg gehabt. das mit dem lüfter der graka war ein verdacht , wenn auch ein dünner.

Greetz daniel


----------



## Anonymous (2 Juli 2005)

Hi , was haltet Ihr von dem Teil ? @ Zottel , wird zusammengebaut geliefert ! Und als Graka noch 9800 SE !
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6781673104&sspagename=ADME:B:AAQ:DE:1


----------



## Josef (1 Oktober 2005)

*zu wenig RAM*



			
				Daniel Boone schrieb:
			
		

> ... Hi , was haltet Ihr von dem Teil ...



Das Board hat zuwenig RAM Steckplätze Minimum sind 8 Steckplätze, besser
sind 12.

mfg
Josef


----------



## Josef (1 Oktober 2005)

*Elkos der Spannungsregler!*



			
				Daniel Boone schrieb:
			
		

> ... Hi , nun isses klar , das mainboard hat nen schuss



Oft sind die Elektrolytkondensatoren der Spannungsregler auf Mainboards
defekt, habe ich mal in der CT gelessen, das Mainboard kann dann die 
gleichen Symptome haben wie du geschildert hast, Die Elkos sind aber
spezielle und sehr teure Elkos.

mfg
Josef


----------



## lefrog (2 Oktober 2005)

> Das Board hat zuwenig RAM Steckplätze Minimum sind 8 Steckplätze, besser
> sind 12.



Hallo!

Also bei allem Respekt - für einen "normal" PC sind 4 Steckplätze für RAM mehr als ausreichend... 

Viele Grüße, Tobias


----------



## Josef (5 Oktober 2005)

*Tyan Mainboard!*



			
				lefrog schrieb:
			
		

> Also bei allem Respekt



Kennt jemad vielleicht dieses Mainboard, ist es gut?
gibt es für PCI-X (64bit) apapter damit man normale
PCI 32 biti 33MHz karten einstecken kann, ich bräuchte
mindestens 2 PCI Steckplätze ( 1 Mulitfunktions A/D karte
und eine serielle Schnittstellenkarte).

tyan

cu
Josef


----------



## Hitschkock (14 Oktober 2005)

Hi Daniel 

Das Asus Bord ist super!  

Bei mir läuft es seit 1Woche im dauerbetrieb mit einer 4400+64x2 CPU, 2Giga Ram, 
0.8 Terra HD (2x Raid0 Sata)  und eine Asus 7800GTX Graka.
Das Teil get ab wie ne Rakete :lol: 


Wofür man die Speicher Bänke ( 6-8 ) brauchen soll intressiert mich  :?: 
Früher beim 386 da hatte ich mal 8 st. aber heute sind 4 super viel :!:


----------



## Josef (14 Oktober 2005)

*Qualitätsunterschiede?*



			
				Hitschkock schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir läuft es seit 1Woche im dauerbetrieb



Einem Arbeitskollegen von mir ist vor kurzem ein
ASUS Mainboard kaputt gegangen nach 1 Jahr
Dauerbetrieb im Häuslichen Umfeld. Habe ich aber auch schon
aus den verschiedensten quellen gehört das die ASUS, Gigabyte ....
des öfteren schnell kaputtgehen.

Im Gegensatz zu Intell, Siemens, iwill, supermicro Boards von
dennen hört man recht wenig schlechtes und viel gutes es
wird berichtet das sie eine bessere Fertigungsqualität haben.



			
				Hitschkock schrieb:
			
		

> Wofür man die Speicher Bänke ( 6-8 ) brauchen soll intressiert mich



Bei mir im Speziellen ist die momentane Situation so mein ibook
hat keinen freien Speichersteckplatz mehr. Ich könnte aber
erweiterren muesste einen größeren RAM-Baustein kaufen o.k.
wäre kein Problem. Nur hätte ich dann den kleineren übrig (totes kapital)

Aber auch so ist mehr RAM nie schädlich. Vor allem nicht wenn man
mehrer Betriebssystem auf einmal laufen lassen möchte.
Denke ich mir mal.

Aber ich denke wenn man sowieso alle 2 Jahre sich einen neun Computer
kauft ist das nicht so wichtig.

mfg
Josef


----------

